# Somethings Old , Somethings new(er).



## Walpick (Jun 24, 2011)

A bit of a mixed bag but all fully working.  Any comments?


----------



## Buckster (Jun 25, 2011)

Would love to see a larger photo.  :thumbup:


----------



## Walpick (Jul 3, 2011)

Just after posting the computer went up in smoke literally!  Will try to post larger pic but struggling with photobucket.

How's that?


----------



## Walpick (Jul 6, 2011)

The SLRs






















The Black boxes














Pocket cameras










My "specials"














And finally celebrity corner feature....

Kate Moth..


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I'm in love with those Coronets.


----------

